# Pics of In-Dog-Neeto Bag



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi All
I bought an In-Dog-Neeto bag after reading about it here on the forum and thought it might be helpful to post some pictures of what the pooch looks like in it. I got a size Small for Queso and she is just under 6 lbs. She seems to like it. And it's a good compact, unisex bag that both me and my hubby can use. We plan to bring it to Florida with us in a few weeks on vacation.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now you know why it is called a Neeto Bag.........Very interesting and just what you need to carry your little baby around!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had my indogneeto bags for years almost 10. I love them. Thanks for sharing the pics. I got my first one after seeing a friend at a Malt party with one.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know anything about carriers, but those pictures are adorable!! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That's an awesome carrier! I try not to take Jax into places he's not allowed (which is really only the grocery store here). But it'd still be a good bag to have...

I think I will add it to my Must Have List!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool bag. Queso is so pretty.
xoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Queso looks adorable in her new bag. Have a good time in Florida!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Queso looks really cute in her new bag. That does look like a nice bag to have and I'll bet you'll get a lot of use out of it on your vacation.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That looks like a very practical bag. Queso is adorable and obviously loves it :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Queso looks so cute all packed up and ready to go to Florida!!! :wub:


----------

